# Tropheus Ikola Kiriza,etc



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

I often see listing on sites for sale and informative that say like Ikola Kaiser or Kiriza Kaiser.

Are these all one in the same or is there an actual difference?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If I remember correctly, Kaiser is a trade name used to sell fish but is commonly used by hobbyists.

This pic is Tropheus sp. 'Ikola' often called Kaiser.

and

This pic is Tropheus sp. 'Black' (Kiriza) often called Kaiser II.

They come from different locations in the lake but are the same species as far as the literature shows now.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Like Deeda said, Kiriza are known as kaiser11 and Ikola are known as kaiser.
Both are Tropheus Moori and (I believe) sp. Black. there was some talk of Ikola maybe being a separate type but I don't know how that all worked out.
The difference between the two are the yellow band in the Kiriza runs through the dorsal fin and it doesn't in the Ikola.
The Ikola also have a red iris and the Kiriza doesn't. The Kiriza is like a yellow striped Bemba/Pemba.


----------



## Not_sosoes (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you both for the clarification


----------



## pkut (Feb 3, 2005)

The yellow band on the ikola does not extend it's color into the dorsal fin. The yellow band on a kiriza does extend it's color into the dorsal fin. This is the difference between between the two tropheus.


----------

